# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Διαμοιρασμος σε mobile broadband internet

## stavrosdan

Γεια σε ολους,
θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας σε ενα προβλημα που εχω.

Χρησιμοποιω cosmote on the go για να μπαινω στο ιντερνετ και θα ηθελα να μαθω το εξης,αν συνδεσω το σταθερο μου στο ιντερνετ μπορω να συνδεσω στον υπολογιστη ενα router για να συνδεω ασυρματα κινητα η αλλους υπολογιστες?
Προσπαθησα αρκετα να συνδεσω ενα msi RG60G router αλλα αδικος κοπος?
καμια ιδεα???

ευχαριστω

----------


## plouf

είναι απο τα ποιο πολυσυζητημένα θέματα ψαξε στο forum

γενικά πρεπει να ενεργοποιήσεις το ICS (internetconnection sharing) στο 3g
και να βαλεις το ασυρματο στατική ΙΡ 
και στα άλλα ΠιΣι στατικέ ΙΡ και πύλη το σταθερό σ και DNS της cosmote

ποιο εύκολη λύση ειναι να πάρεις 3G ρουτερ και να βάλει το "στικακι" εκει
βλέπε http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=259589  και το ποστ 35 που λέω για φτηνά

----------

